
Keep It Moving - panarky
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/09/well/move/keep-it-moving.html
======
panarky

      When the men were regularly active and ran, this lead to a healthful
      reduction of triglycerides.
    
      But when the men instead sat for 14 hours a day, running did not
      bring down the high levels of triglycerides in their blood.
    
      Sitting seems to have made the men’s bodies exercise-resistant.
    
      Inactivity altered the men’s physiology in ways that apparently
      prevented exercise from improving the metabolism of fat.

